# Went to South America and took a few pictures!



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

OK, I just took a bunch of pics in my SA tank... LOL

Enjoy!

http://s47.photobucket.com/albums/f197/ ... =slideshow

Here's a few:


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

NICE! :thumb: I like it.


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

That parrot looks sad, he should come live with me.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

clgkag said:


> That parrot looks sad, he should come live with me.


Do you have something larger than 1200 gallons he could live in? If so, you can have em! I've got 12 of them...


----------



## chris777 (Jun 27, 2008)

:lol:

Nice :thumb:


----------



## Adrian101 (Jan 24, 2011)

Wow! Love the full tank shots. How do the angels cope? Don't they get bullied? And is that a terrapin? Just looks amazing!


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

The angels are probably one of the bullies in the tank... Kind of funny really... And no, no tarapin...


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

OK, how about a turtle then?

Can I just say 

:drooling: @ :fish: :fish: :fish:

=D>


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

I wish I had something bigger than 1200 gallons. Every pic you post of that tank makes me jealous. Maybe someday.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

clgkag said:


> I wish I had something bigger than 1200 gallons. Every pic you post of that tank makes me jealous. Maybe someday.


A shovel and pond liner could be a good start. You can even build a small hot house type cover to protect your pond and fish.


----------



## DDRE00 (Feb 5, 2010)

Is it a silversaum you have on the second pic?

Andinoacara stalsbergi?


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

Is this a HUGE tank or a heated pond?


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

DeadFishFloating said:


> clgkag said:
> 
> 
> > I wish I had something bigger than 1200 gallons. Every pic you post of that tank makes me jealous. Maybe someday.
> ...


While a pond would be nice, I am hoping more along the line of Jonathan's tank. Something to be said for sitting in the recliner and enjoying a beverage while looking at your fish through the glass of a huge tank.


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

Aulonocara_Freak said:


> Is this a HUGE tank or a heated pond?


Huge tank. He turned part of his basement into a tank.


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

I am so coming to your house and stealing everything... :x

So lucky >.<


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

BelieveInBlue said:


> I am so coming to your house and stealing everything... :x
> 
> So lucky >.<


 :lol: Good luck! :lol:

I'll agree with you that I'm lucky that I've got an awesome wife! Everything else was a lot of HARD work and dedication!

I just finished the final touch on the tank today...

An unassuming wall of awards:









But wait, what's this?









Now to paint the inside of the feeding access... I guess then it'll be 100%


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *TheFishGuy*,

Nice touch with the award; cleaver idea. Where you feeding from behind the tank before?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

Awesome Idea and know I am mad jealous!


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

For the last 8 months or so I had just been removing the award... Before that I was feeding from behind the tank... Not very exciting...


----------



## Adrian101 (Jan 24, 2011)

Anyone else noticed the fish just underneath and to the right of the award door. Is it me or are its eyes crazy!


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

*TheFishGuy,* OMG! I think you have some pop eye. *Adrian101,* wow! never noticed that.


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

Oscars tend to look bug-eyed normally in my opinion. I think just a funny angle on the shot. I give TFG credit for knowing if his fish have popeye.


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

*clgkag,* I was messing with him.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Actually, that's the male oscar of my breeding pair. He's all bound up and bloated and we're thinking he's not going to last much longer. In a tank this size it would put too much stress on him to try and catch him to treat him. It would surely kill him. Everyone is keeping an eye on him as I'm not home too often... He's 15 years old... and has spent the last five years of his life with me... The light at the end of the tunnel is I've got about 40 of his fry pushing 2" and in a few months six lucky ones will take his place in this tank... Keeping cichlids is all fine and dandy, but to have the opportunity to breed and keep the fry and have on going generations is incredibly rewarding.

I would suggest to anyone keeping cichlids to breed them and keep a handful of fry. Your tanks will go on forever and ever. I'm on something to the effect of 5 generations of nicaraguense and about eleven generations of convicts...

In short, yes, his eyes are popped out, not from popeye but from other ailments...


----------



## Adrian101 (Jan 24, 2011)

Sorry to hear that my friend. Lost an angel id had for a fair few years the other month so i feel your pain. But couldn't agree more as two of his little nipers now run my main tank. They are great.


----------



## Raylans_girl (Aug 11, 2011)

Wow incredible. Well done. Do you have to scuba dive to vacuum it? Lol


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

No, I've got kids


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

I was just looking a your build thread for this tank and I bet you are glad you didn't give up.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Post of the year for me, rotflmao :lol: :lol: :lol:



TheFishGuy said:


> No, I've got kids


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Aulonocara_Freak said:


> I was just looking a your build thread for this tank and I bet you are glad you didn't give up.


I don't give up very easily...


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

I can tell!


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

hahahahahahaha :lol: :lol: at the kid cleaning the tank. Whew, that's funny.


----------



## Shifty (Jan 18, 2009)

Want to make another shipment to South Dakota?!?


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

What do you want shifty?


----------



## Shifty (Jan 18, 2009)

What do ya got for some CA/SAs that will keep my JD in check and color up the 125 a bit?


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Ha ha... Hmmm.... I've got a female dovi........ She's about 6-7 inches..... You can have her if you pay for the shipping... She's kind of taking up a lot of realestate in the fish room...


----------



## Shifty (Jan 18, 2009)

If it would help you out to re-home her, I can provide a good home for her... also looking for some around 2" growers... I don't find many CA/SAs around here, so I was really looking to start breeding a species to make them more available for others around here.

More on topic, how thick is the glass?


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

The glass is 3/4" 

PM me for a list.


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

How do you go about water change's? Do the kid's do that to? :lol:


----------



## Alleycat (Dec 2, 2006)

Aulonocara_Freak said:


> How do you go about water change's? Do the kid's do that to? :lol:


That's what he's got his wife for .... :thumb:

Kids in the tank :roll: .... too freaking funny !!


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

hahaha, that gives me am idea.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Aulonocara_Freak said:


> How do you go about water change's? Do the kid's do that to? :lol:


A constant supply of fresh water is fed to the tank 24 hrs a day 7 days a week 365 days a year. The only maint. is my daughter cleaning the glass and me rinsing the sponges from the filter every other month.


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

TheFishGuy said:


> Aulonocara_Freak said:
> 
> 
> > How do you go about water change's? Do the kid's do that to? :lol:
> ...


Oh cool! Do you mind showing pic's and explaining how you made it do that?


----------



## shef (Oct 3, 2004)

I love that diadema!


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

It's simple really. There's water constantly dripping into the tank from the faucet above it. The sump tank has a drain hole in it towards the top which leads to a floor drain. When the water gets too deep in the sump it simply goes down the drain.


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

Oh wow, simple. Thank's!


----------

